# Darf Security mich kontrollieren???



## DaG. (8. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hab da mal eine Frage zum Thema "wer darf alles kontrollieren" Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer gibt es eine Badeseite wo das angeln, solange kein Badebetrieb besteht erlaubt ist. In den Ferien hat die Gemeinde (Verpächter) dort Securitys eingestellt um die Leute die sich länger wie bis 22 Uhr aufhalten herauszuschmeißen. Diese Securitys kontrollieren anscheinend auch die Angler nach ihren Angelkarten. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie dafür überhaupt berechtigt sind. Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wie da die Rechtslage ist, 
oder dürfen sie nur den Personalausweis Kontrollieren?#c

Würde mich mal interessieren!

Gruß DaG.


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Soviel ich weiß, dürfen private Securities dich ganz höflich fragen, aber wenn du nein sagst, haben die überhaupt kein Recht, irgendwas von Dir anzufassen, geschweige denn zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach den Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer vorzeigen und gut ist.
Das sollte reichen!
Wo ist das Problem???


----------



## darth carper (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Mich würde interessieren, warum sie den Personalausweis kontrollieren sollen dürfen?

Die Angelkarte dürfen sie dann kontrollieren, wenn sie vom entsprechenden Amt oder dem Angelverein als Kontrolleure bestellt sind.
Da würde ich doch mal bei der Gemeinde nachfragen.
Ansonsten dürfen sie nix.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, dürfen private Securities dich ganz höflich fragen, aber wenn du nein sagst, haben die überhaupt kein Recht, irgendwas von Dir anzufassen, geschweige denn zu kontrollieren.




Da hast du schon Recht Honey, aber du weißt auch, dass da manchmal echte Rambos angestellt sind, die bei Securities dann ihre narzistische Ader ausleben wollen...

Wieso mit so welchen Stress anfangen, wenn das Problem einfach mit Vorzeigen des Scheins aus der Welt zu schaffen ist?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

ich hol schon mal die Chips...:g


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hallo, DaG.!
Ich will mal einen Antwortversuch wagen. Meines Wissens beruht die Wirkung von Sicherheitsdiensten, schwarzen Sherriffs u. ä. vor allem durch ihr äußeres Erscheinungsbild (groß, breitschultrig, "Uniform") und durch das entschlossene Auftreten. Rein rechtlich betrachtet haben - so weit ich weiß -  Sicherheitsdienste auch nur das Jedermannsrecht. Will heißen: Jede/r Bürger/in hat im Falle einer Straftat das Recht, einen anderen Menschen so lange festzuhalten, bis die Polizei eingetroffen ist. 
Demnach würde ich sagen, dass ein Sicherheitsdienst nicht selbst das Recht hat, Deine Angelpapiere zu verlangen. Allerdings könnte eben dieser Sicherheitsdienst die Polizei informieren und Dich daran hindern, das Gewässer vorzeitig zu verlassen.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Sie dürfen Dich eigentlich nicht kontrollieren - aber Du solltest Dir selbst einen Gefallen tun und kurz freundlich mitteilen, dass Du Angler bist und deswegen ein Uferbetretungsrecht hast!

Um Streß zu vermeiden, kannst Du ihnen auch Deine Papiere unter die Nase halten!

Damit ist die Sache friedlich erledigt!

Alleine anhand Deines Equipments sollten sie Dir das vermutlich glauben - wenn nicht, dann isses auch Wurscht!

Amtliche Befugnisse im Sinne eines Fischereiaufsehers haben sie in der Regel keine (wenn doch, müßten sie das mittels Dienstausweis/ -Marke belegen können und müßten auch entsprechend geschult sein!) und wenn sie sich total daneben benehmen sollten, dann bleib ruhig und höflich und wähle die "110"!

Schon ein Festhalten kann eine Nötigung sein - und da die Securities heutzutage von der IHK geschult sein müssen, sollten sie eigentlich wissen, was sie dürfen und was nicht!

Leg´ es einfach nicht drauf´an - sei freundlich und wenn sie echt dumm sind und ihre Befugnisse überschreiten, dann hol´ die Sheriffs dazu!

Ernie


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sie dürfen Dich nicht kontrollieren - aber Du solltest Dir selbst einen Gefallen tun und kurz mitteilen, dass Du Angler bist und deswegen ein Uferbetretungsrecht hast!
> Um Streß zu vermeiden, kannst Du ihnen auch Deine Papiere unter die Nase halten!
> 
> Damit ist die Sache friedlich erledigt!
> ...




Genau so siehts aus!

|good:


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Ich glaube, MFT-Dirk bringt die Sache auf den Punkt. Die eine Frage ist, was Sicherheitsdienste rechtlich dürfen. Aber wie immer, macht auch hier der Ton die Musik aus. Wenn man an einem Gewässer angelt, das auch darf und Papiere dabei hat, dann kann man diese Papiere auch einem Sicherheitsdienst kurz zeigen, wenn man höflich darum gebeten wird.


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

das ist hier wieder eine frage meine güte!!!!wenn ihr dort auf dem badegelände angelt und die dort aufpassen sollen können die doch auch euren schein mal zur vorlage haben wollen????wenn ihr einen habt ist es doch super und ihr angelt weiter woist das problem???seit doch froh wenn ihr überhaupt mal euren schein vorzeigen könnt irgendwo bei den wenigen kontrollen die einem im leben erwarten!!!denn weiß man wenigstens mensch das ding ist doch zu was zu gebrauchen und man hat den lehrgang nicht umsonst gemacht!!!

ich sehe das hier wieder als typische deutsche quirrulants an erstmal muss ich wissen ob die das überhaupt dürfen!!!!|krach:ansonsten mache ich gar nix!!!!

und wenn sie das nicht dürfen und nächstmal mein schein sehen wollen stelle ich mich großkotzig hin und sage ihr dürft das gar nicht.....

oh man kein wunder das alles immer bekloppter wird beim angeln!!!!!

wenn da nachts einer kommt und kontrolliert und auch am tage und der will mein schein sehen zeige ich ihn den auch wenn ich nciht mal richtig drauf geachtet habe ob sein aufseherschein ein echter war oder was auch immer....eswird mir danach nciht schlechter gehen wenn ich den schein auf verlangen vorgezeigt habe!!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Hechtfreund65 schrieb:


> wenn man höflich darum gebeten wird.



Genau das ist der springende Punkt...solange die Leute höflich Bitten macht man das ja im normalfall auch...aber ich kann mir recht gut vorstellen welchen Ton da gewisse Schwellschädel mit Security - Jacke anschlagen und da würde ich auch auf Stur stellen und auf meine Rechte beharren alleine damit sie mal ihre Grenzen gezeigt kriegen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> das ist hier wieder eine frage meine güte!!!!wenn ihr dort auf dem badegelände angelt und die dort aufpassen sollen können die doch auch euren schein mal zur vorlage haben wollen????wenn ihr einen habt ist es doch super und ihr angelt weiter woist das problem???seit doch froh wenn ihr überhaupt mal euren schein vorzeigen könnt irgendwo bei den wenigen kontrollen die einem im leben erwarten!!!denn weiß man wenigstens mensch das ding ist doch zu was zu gebrauchen und man hat den lehrgang nicht umsonst gemacht!!!
> 
> ich sehe das hier wieder als typische deutsche quirrulants an erstmal muss ich wissen ob die das überhaupt dürfen!!!!|krach:ansonsten mache ich gar nix!!!!
> 
> ...




lol - im Moment bemerke ich in dieser Diskussion nur einen, der einen bekloppten Tonfall anschlägt *lach* und aggressiv reagiert.

Uli


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Naja, wie ihr als brave Mitleser ja bestimmt schon vermutet, bin ich öfters gerne mal provokant und lege es auch mal drauf´ an, wenn es um rechtliche Dinge geht!

Aber, wenn die Securities dort anständig ihren Job machen und freundlich fragen, dann würde ich ihnen an Deiner Stelle kurz mitteilen, dass ich Angler bin, was auch auf den ersten Blick eigentlich klar sein dürfte, wenn jemand sein Angelzeug auch mitschleppt!

*WENN* sie mir direkt doof kommen würden, dann würde ich mir als Jurist auch einen Heidenspaß daraus machen, mich mit denen anzulegen, aber auch *nur dann*!

Ansonsten dient mir das Angeln als Entspannung und ich bin froh´, zumindest dabei keinen derartigen Streß zu haben!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Darf ich mal alle an die Ausgangsfrage des TE erinnern:


DaG. schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wie da die Rechtslage ist,
> oder dürfen sie nur den Personalausweis Kontrollieren?#c



Er hat nach der Rechtslage gefragt und nicht nach Verhaltenstipps!
Womit ich natürlich nicht sage, dass ich die falsch finde, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber darum ging es ja im Ursprung gar nicht...:m

Ich hab auch kein Problem, jedem, den es interessiert, meine Angelpapiere zu zeigen, wenn er mich höflich fragt. Und, wie MFT-Dirk ja schon sagte, wenn das so'n paar Möchtegern-Rambos sind, na dann lass ihnen doch ihren Spaß


----------



## locotus (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Du schreibst ja selbst, dass die Security von der Gemeinde beauftragt ist nach 22:00 Uhr alle Nichtbefugten des Platzes zu verweisen. Ohne eure Scheine zu kontrollieren, können sie ja garnicht wissen, ob ihr berechtigt seit, dort zu angeln. Sonst könnte sich ja jeder mit einer Angel da hinsetzen, als Alibi, auch wenn er dort nur Party machen möchte. In wieweit der Gemeinde und der Sicherheitsfirma die rechtlichen Grundlagen bekannt sind, kann man so nicht beurteilen.

Also solange die normal auftreten und du den Schein hast, zeig ihn vor und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

OK:

Die nackte ungeschminkte Rechtslage:

Sie sind als Beauftragtes Privatunternehmen lediglich privatrechtlich tätig und allenfalls "Beliehene" der Stadt/Gemeinde!

Damit haben sie keine Befugnis einen Personalausweis zu kontrollieren!

Diese Befugnis haben nur Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes (und natürlich Beamte der "normalen" Polizei), die entweder Angestellte oder sogar Beamte sind und über einen entsprechenden amtlichen Dienstausweis und die entsprechende Rechtskenntnis zumindest theoretisch verfügen!

Um den Fischereischein zu kontrollieren müßten diese Personen amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher, Polizisten oder auch Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes sein - ansonsten dürfen sie das ebenfalls NICHT!

Das wäre die Antwort auf die nun nochmal wiederholte Ausgangsfrage!

Ernie

PS:

In der Praxis werden die o.g. Verhaltenstipps den TE weiter bringen!

E.


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> lol - im Moment bemerke ich in dieser Diskussion nur einen, der einen bekloppten Tonfall anschlägt *lach* und aggressiv reagiert.
> 
> Uli


 

naja aber so ist es doch aber-was ich nicht muss das mache ich denn auch auf keinen fall das ist die einstellung vieler!!!

warum soll ich freiwillig meine tasche zeigen wenn das gewünscht ist-nein da wird sich quer gestellt und die polizei muss kommen die schaut in die tasche und alles ist in ordnung!!!

diese dinge meine ich und das wird immer schlimmer...warum kommen aufseher in rostock schon zu zweit oder dritt kontrollieren???weil einer alleine gar nicht oft genug ausm hafenbecken wieder rausklettern kann!!!!

ich finde das traurig.....habe meinen schein erst seit märz aber diese aktionen wie muss ich das haben sie das recht dazu habe ich in dieser kurzen zeit schon alles erleben müssen und das verdirbt einem und besonders mir die freude am angeln!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> und das verdirbt einem und besonders mir die freude am angeln!!!



Mir würde ja die Freude verderben, wenn mich jeder dahergelaufene Schwachkopf ständig nach meiner Angelpappe fragen würde... |rolleyes


----------



## snorreausflake (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Wo ist denn das Gewässer?
Hört sich an wie in "meinem" Verein
Lass sie halt kontrollieren wenn es sie glücklich macht, hast ja nix zu verbergen oder?
Schein zeigen und im Normalfall hast schnell deine Ruhe#6
Bei uns gab´s neulich wegen sowas ähnlichem mal Stress.


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mir würde ja die Freude verderben, wenn mich jeder dahergelaufene Schwachkopf ständig nach meiner Angelpappe fragen würde... |rolleyes


 

wieso kommst bei euch so oft vor das ihr kontrolliert werdet???

also ich wäre zeitweise froh wenn ich manche angler am wasser sehe wenn öfter jemand vorbei kommen würde!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> wieso kommst bei euch so oft vor das ihr kontrolliert werdet???



Nein, leider nicht.



> also ich wäre zeitweise froh wenn ich manche angler am wasser sehe wenn öfter jemand vorbei kommen würde!!!


Ich auch -- ist nur eine Frage des wie, wo und durch wen. 
Von jemandem aufgefordert werden irgenwelche Papiere vorzuweisen, der nicht dazu berechtigt ist, finde ich anmaßend.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wie gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik.



Das sowieso.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Auch wahr.

Solange sie einen nicht nach Hause schicken. So nach dem Motto: "Keine Gummistiefel!". |supergri


----------



## Ollek (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> OK:
> Die nackte ungeschminkte Rechtslage:
> 
> Sie sind als Beauftragtes Privatunternehmen lediglich privatrechtlich tätig und allenfalls "Beliehene" der Stadt/Gemeinde!
> ...



Meines Wissens nach (aber berichtige mich wenn dem nicht so ist) dürfen beauftragte private Securitys mit gebotener Höflichkeit und ohne Rechtsverbindlichkeit nach Ausweisen oder anderen Berechtigungen fragen.

Die man allerdings nicht vorzeigen braucht.

Wenn allerdings der Verdacht auf unerlaubtes Vorgehen vorliegt und entsprechende Dokumente nicht vorgezeigt werden haben die das Recht wie schon geschrieben die Leuts bis zum Eintreffen der Bul...ähm Polizei festzusetzen.

So kenn ichs.

Aber zwingen die Dokumente zu zeigen können die einen nicht, das stimmt schon.

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach (aber berichtige mich wenn dem nicht so ist) dürfen beauftragte private Securitys mit gebotener Höflichkeit und ohne Rechtsverbindlichkeit nach Ausweisen oder anderen Berechtigungen fragen.
> 
> Die man allerdings nicht vorzeigen braucht.
> 
> ...


 


Danach fragen darf jeder der sich zum Affen machen will.
Aber welche Neuigkeiten wolltest du denn jetzt mit deinem
Posting mitteilen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach (aber berichtige mich wenn dem nicht so ist) dürfen beauftragte private Securitys mit gebotener Höflichkeit und ohne Rechtsverbindlichkeit nach Ausweisen oder anderen Berechtigungen fragen.
> 
> Die man allerdings nicht vorzeigen braucht.
> 
> ...


 
Ein "Verdacht auf unerlaubtes Vorgehen" reicht da bei weitem nicht!

Das was Du meinst, mit "Festsetzen" bis die Polizei eintrifft gilt nur bei *Straftaten*, wenn jemand "auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt" wird!

Geregelt in § 127 Strafprozeßordnung!

Hat aber nichts mit einer Ausweiskontrolle zu tun und eine Straftat ist auch nicht einmal im Ansatz gegeben, wenn jemand mit Angelzeug zu seinem Angelplatz gehen möchte!

Das Verweigern der Ausweispapiere durch einen Angler rechtfertigt ein solches "Festsetzen" jedenfalls noch lange nicht für die Securities.

Allenfalls eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung ggf. sogar wegen Freiheitsberaubung wäre das Resultat, wenn solche privaten Securities jemand festhielten, weil er sich ihnen gegenüber nicht Ausweisen möchte!

Ernie

PS:

@ j.breithardt:

Er wollte vermutlich kundtun, dass er schonmal was von § 127 StPO gehört hat, der hier aber nicht einschlägig ist, solange der Angler keine erheblichen Straftaten begangen hat!


----------



## Ollek (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

ganz einfach Adlerjürgen

weil hier viele in dem Fragen nach Papieren von privaten Sicherheitsleuten gleich Anmassungen sehen:



> Von jemandem aufgefordert werden irgenwelche Papiere vorzuweisen, der nicht dazu berechtigt ist, finde ich anmaßend.



Und das nicht jede Frage nach Papieren allgemein gleich ne Anmaßung ist wollte ich damit sagen.
Denn hier halte ich es sogar mal wie Martin:



> Wobei ich bei den Securitys, die mir am Wasser "den Rücken frei halten" keine Probleme hätte, die Schein zu zeigen - und mit der Zeit kennt man seine Pappenheimer ja auch


----------



## Ollek (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das was Du meinst, mit "Festsetzen" bis die Polizei eintrifft gilt nur bei *Straftaten*, wenn jemand "auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt" wird!
> 
> Geregelt in § 127 Strafprozeßordnung!



Genau dazu solltest du den hier besprochenen Einzelfall des TE berücksichtigen:



DaG. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab da mal eine Frage zum Thema "wer darf alles kontrollieren" Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer gibt es eine Badeseite wo das angeln, solange kein Badebetrieb besteht erlaubt ist. In den Ferien hat die Gemeinde (Verpächter) dort Securitys eingestellt um die Leute die sich länger wie bis 22 Uhr aufhalten herauszuschmeißen. Diese Securitys kontrollieren anscheinend auch die Angler nach ihren Angelkarten.



ICh gehe davon aus das die Gemeinde Eigentümer des Gewässers bzw. des besagten Badeabschnittes ist.

Die Gemeinde bestellt Security um Leute des Platzes zu verweisen die sich bis nach 22 Uhr auf ihrem Grundstück aufhalten. Das Recht haben sie.

Im Falle eines Anglers der u.U. auch schon alles aufgebaut hat und sich freiwillig nicht Ausweisen will und sich nach 22 Uhr auf *fremden Eigentum* bewegt ist zumindest in meinen Augen ein gewisser Anfangsverdacht vorhanden. (frischer geht gar nicht) der mich diesen bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festsetzen lassen würde. 

Wie gesagt wir sprechen hier über fremdes Eigentum und einem für diese Zeit nicht öffentlichen Abschnitt des Gewässers.

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> ganz einfach Adlerjürgen
> 
> weil hier viele in dem Fragen nach Papieren von privaten Sicherheitsleuten gleich Anmassungen sehen:
> 
> ...


 

#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Genau dazu solltest du den hier besprochenen Einzelfall des TE berücksichtigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...und damit würdest Du eine nicht gerechtfertigte Nötigung oder (je nach Dauer) Freiheitsberaubung begehen!

Alleine die Tatsache das jemand Angelzeug dabei hat und auch noch dazu sagt, das er Angler sei, reicht aus, um jeden ernsthaften Verdacht auszuräumen!(verwiesen werden sollen und dürfen Partypeople, NICHT aber mit Uferbetretungsrechten ausgestattete Angler!).

Das Aufhalten in diesem Bereich wäre auch nur ordnungswidrig und keine Straftat, aber eine Erläuterung, warum in diesem vom TE genannten Fall KEIN Hausfriedensbruch vorliegt, würde hier den Rahmen deutlich sprengen, weil das sehr kompliziert ist!

...aber wie gesagt, ich halte es auch für richtig und angebracht, den Jungs mal kurz die Papiere zu zeigen, um dann in Ruhe angeln zu können!

Jedoch *muß* ich das in diesem Fall nicht tun (wenn ich ganz offensichtlich mit Angelzeug auf dem Weg zum Wasser bin) und wenn sie mich festhielten, dann würde ich mir persönlich den Spaß auch machen & Anzeige erstatten!

;O)

E.

PS:

Nicht falsch verstehen - es wurde gefragt, ob ich mich ausweisen "muß" (!) - und das muß ich bei Securities wie bereits ausführlich weiter oben erläutert gerade nicht!

Um meine Ruhe zu haben, würde ich es aber einfach kurz tun, um an meinen Angelplatz zu kommen!


----------



## Case (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil haben die Securitys am See trotzdem... die halten saufende und gröhlende Zeitgenossen vom Wasser fern, was ja auch wieder ein Vorteil für die Angler wäre Ich wäre froh, wenn wir an manchen unserer Gewässern im Sommer ein paar dieser Leute hätten, die Nachts für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen würden.
> 
> Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten Lass sie doch ruhig den Schein kontrollieren - wie gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik.




Genau so seh ich das auch.

Ich würde nach einer Kontrollberechtigung und Namen des Kontrollierenden fragen. Meine Papiere vorzeigen, und den Namen mit Datum Ort... in meine Angelkarte eintragen. 

So mach ich das, bei jedem der mich kontrolliert. Und ich werde selten zwei mal von der selben Person kontrolliert. Eigentlich nie. 

Case


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Genau dazu solltest du den hier besprochenen Einzelfall des TE berücksichtigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAbt ihr in Deutschland nicht mit der Angelkarte das Recht Grundstücke (nach vorheriger Anmeldung) zu betreten, um zu einem Angelplatz zu kommen?

Ist zumindest bei uns in der Steiermark so, aber auf dieses Recht verzichte ich gerne, da es meist nur lange sinnlose Diskussionen nach sich zieht und ich net zum Streiten ans Wasser fahre.

EDIT: Sollte nicht zwischendurch weg vom PC und dann weiterschreiben, Earnie hats ja erklärt.


----------



## gründler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

......


----------



## DaG. (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hi Leute ,
danke für die vielen Antworten. Jetzt bin ich mal zur rechtslage ein wenig besser aufgeklärt. Wie ich mich dann verhalte ist ein anderes Thema. Wobei die Securitys schon ein aggressives auftreten haben, wie mir gesagt wurde. Andererseits halten sie mir den Rücken frei. Das werde ich sehen wie ich mich verhalte wenn nachts ein paar schwarz begleitete Männer mich aufwecken und kontrollieren wollen. 

Gruß DaG.


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil haben die Securitys am See trotzdem... die halten saufende und gröhlende Zeitgenossen vom Wasser fern, was ja auch wieder ein Vorteil für die Angler wäre Ich wäre froh, wenn wir an manchen unserer Gewässern im Sommer ein paar dieser Leute hätten, die Nachts für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen würden.



eben ! 
sonst hast du mal eben vollgemüllte Seegrundstücke da solche Plätze nur zu gern für abendliche Grill- und Saufevents herhalten müssen ...
dummerweise wird dann leider nur alzuoft "versehentlich" der ganze Müll vergessen ...#q
warum nicht einfach gut stellen mit den Jungs ?! 
recht hin - recht her ...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Sehe ich mal genauso!
Wir haben hier einen ca. 15 Hektar grossen See, der von einem recht grossen Campingplatz und einer Ferienhaussiedlung mit 120 Häusern umgeben ist.
Das ist im Sommer eine einzige Partymeile und es werden Unmengen von Müll hinterlassen.
Das geht dann halt nicht ohne "Aufpasser" obwohl es finde ich beschämend ist, das sowas nötig ist.


----------



## Yoshi (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich hol schon mal die Chips...:g



Hoffentlich verschluckst du dich ordentlich!


----------



## HEWAZA (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verschluckst du dich ordentlich!



Der war Gut!
:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verschluckst du dich ordentlich!



ach nöö, mir geht´s prima!


​


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Moin moin,

Ich nutz mal die Gelegenheit für die 2. Ausbaustufe einer privaten Kontrolle.

 Die Ausgangslage ist ist so das ein Privateigümer eine Privatperson mit Kontrollen für sein Gewässer beauftragt. Dieser Privatkontrolletti hat nichts amtliches in der Tasche. Kontrolliert wird nur ob der Angler die nötige Erlaubniss für das Gewässer besitzt. MEHR NICHT!
 Jeder Angler der eine Karte für dieses Gewässer kauft wird auf diesen Privatkotrolletti hingewiesen. Probleme treten so mit Erlaubnisinhabern bei Kontrollen nicht auf. Die zeigen den Schein und fertig.
Was ist aber nun mit den anderen Anglern? Die sagen der Knabe hat keine Rechte und zeigen nichts vor. Der Kotrollettie sagt denen was Sache ist und wenn se nicht einpacken  , dann 110!
Die ganze Sache klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Spricht sich ja herum sowas.
Nun aber wurde der Kontrolletti angezeigt. Auf gut Deutsch wird ihm "Amtsanmaßung" vorgeworfen. Nach meiner Kenntnis mußte , hat er , erstmal ne Stellungsnahme geschrieben und wartet nun erstmal ab.
Nun meine Frage.
 Anzeige = Blödsinn da rechtlich alles io , oder kann da doch noch was "böses" kommen??


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Schwierige Frage Gunnar. Du meinst, das ich einen Teich habe und Heini bitte dort zu kontrollieren. Gleichzeitig weise ich jeden Angler der dort angelt, daraufhin das Heini kontrolliert und nun läßt sich einer von Heini nicht kontrollieren? Ach so, du meinst, dass da einfach irgendwer angelt... also ohne Karte....

Dann müßte Heini wohl vorsichtig sein und die Polizei rufen, denn dann kommen ja mehrere Probleme zusammen. Selbst Hand anlegen im Sinne §127 finde ich sehr sehr problematisch, denn der Verdacht auf eine Straftat ist ja in der Regel nicht gegeben und man muß auch hierbei die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahren. 

Wenn z.B. Heini einen 12Jährigen beim Schwarzangeln erwischt und den anpackt, weil der Lütte abhauen will, dann muß er mit einer Anzeige rechnen. Zu Recht.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich nutz mal die Gelegenheit für die 2. Ausbaustufe einer privaten Kontrolle.
> 
> ...


 
Amtsanmaßung wäre es allenfalls, wenn er wahrheitswidrig vorgegeben hätte (!!!) *mit* öffentlich-rechlicher-Befugnis tätig zu werden, oder ohne gegenteiligen vorhergehenden Hinweis einfach so wie ein öffentlich bestellter Kontrolleur aufgetreten wäre!

Indem er sagt:"Einpacken, oder 110" stellt er gleichzeitig klar, dass er die Polizei in Anspruch nehmen will & wird - das würde ich als Argument genau gegen die vorgeworfene Amtsanmaßung einbringen!Dadurch gibt er klar zu verstehen, dass er nicht vorgibt "polizeiähnliche Befugnisse" zu haben, was massiv gegen eine Amtsanmaßung spricht!

Wenn er direkt zu Beginn der Kontrolle angibt, im Auftrag des privaten Eigentümers tätig zu werden und jeder berechtigte Karteninhaber um die Stellung des Kontrolleurs weiß, dann sollte das Verfahren eigentlich problemlos eingestellt werden!

...aber wer § 132 StGB aufmerksam liest, der merkt, auf welch´ dünnem Eis sich die o.g. Securities da immer bewegen!(...zwar kann eine Gemeinde Eigentümerin des Seegrundstückes samt See sein, jedoch kann eine Gemeinde nicht einfach so "normale" Private losschicken, wie es ein Privatmann kann-die Gemeinde muß diese mit der Amtsträgereigenschaft ausstatten und ggf. vereidigen&bestellen/ernennen & mit Dienstausweis ausstatten usw.!!!), damit diese berechtigte Angler kontrollieren können.

E.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

@Uli,
Den Heini haste richtig erkannt. Also hab ich es verständlich rüber gebracht......
Den 12er Schwarzangler........solange der Bengel höflich ist und auch keine anderer Unsinn vorliegt , bekommt der nen sachlichen Hinweis und kann sogar weiter angeln ( wenn Kind + " Ersttäter")

@Ernie,


> Wenn er direkt zu Beginn der Kontrolle angibt, im Auftrag des privaten Eigentümers tätig zu werden und jeder berechtigte Karteninhaber um die Stellung des Kontrolleurs weiß,


Zu Beginn ......... da ist er sehr sachlich und erklärt freundlich die Umstände seines Handelns.Gerade denen gegenüber die keinen Schein haben.
Wenn die Burschen nen Breiten machen geht er weg , macht aus sicherer Entfernung nen Foto und greift zum Tele...........


> dann sollte das Verfahren eigentlich problemlos eingestellt werden!


Das deckt sich mit meiner Hoffnung + Vermutung.


----------



## Yoshi (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Leider haben wir auch bei uns im Verein (440 Mitglieder) immer noch einige Paragraphenreiter und Besserwisser, die weder der Security noch unseren eigenen Fischreiaufsehern ihren Ausweis vorzeigen wollen (obwohl sie, wenn man sie später drauf anspricht, einen dabei gehabt haben wollen). Diese Leute geilen wahrscheinlich später im Bettchen daran auf, dass Sie es einem Kontolleur mal wieder gezeigt haben. Dass sie damit auch die anderen Angelkollegen in Verruf bringen, stört sie scheinbar nicht. Habe mir überlegt, bei unserer nächsten Vorstandssitzung den Vorschlag einzubringen unsere Satzung dahingehend zu ändern, dass den Aufsehern und der Security die Ausweispapiere auf Nachfrage hin vorgezeigt werden müssen.
Sollte dies nicht geschehen, sollte der Verein eine Abmahnung aussprechen dürfen und beim nächsten Mal über einen Rausschmiss abstimmen können.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Leider haben wir auch bei uns im Verein (440 Mitglieder) immer noch einige Paragraphenreiter und Besserwisser, die weder der Security noch unseren eigenen Fischreiaufsehern ihren Ausweis vorzeigen wollen (obwohl sie, wenn man sie später drauf anspricht, einen dabei gehabt haben wollen). Diese Leute geilen wahrscheinlich später im Bettchen daran auf, dass Sie es einem Kontolleur mal wieder gezeigt haben. Dass sie damit auch die anderen Angelkollegen in Verruf bringen, stört sie scheinbar nicht. Habe mir überlegt, bei unserer nächsten Vorstandssitzung den Vorschlag einzubringen unsere Satzung dahingehend zu ändern, dass den Aufsehern und der Security die Ausweispapiere auf Nachfrage hin vorgezeigt werden müssen.
> Sollte dies nicht geschehen, sollte der Verein eine Abmahnung aussprechen dürfen und beim nächsten Mal über einen Rausschmiss abstimmen können.


 
Ganz ehrlich - ich denke in unserem Verein würde es sofort einen Rausschmiß geben, wenn man sich einer Kontrolle durch einen Kontrolleur des Vereins widersetzt!-->und das finde ich richtig!

Wenn der Verein auch Securities zur Kontrolle per Satzung ermächtigt, dann ist das ebenfalls vereinsrechtlich kein Problem!

Aber solange es "nur einfache Securities" der Gemeinde sind (wie im Fall des TE hier), haben die keine Rechtsgrundlage für eine Kontrolle, es sei denn, man würde sie zum Fischereiaufseher bestellen, oder die Vereinssatzung entsprechend ändern!

Warum jemand sich ohne Sanktion bei Euch einer Kontrolle durch Aufseher entziehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel - sowas wäre bei uns undenkbar und hätte sofort Konsequenzen!

Bei uns müßte es dafür keine Abstimmung geben, der Vorstand könnte sofort reagieren!


E.


----------



## Yoshi (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Warum jemand sich ohne Sanktion bei Euch einer Kontrolle durch Aufseher entziehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel
> E.



Ganz einfach, unser Verein braucht Geld und da wird mittlerweile nicht nur jedes Gesocks reingelassen, sondern auch die Macken (meist langjähriger Mitglieder) toleriert.  Scheiß Vereinspolitik eben. Selbst Androhungen von Körperlicher Gewalt gegenüber den Aufsehern bleibt bislang ungeahndet
Der einelne Angler, der brav seine Beiträge zahlt und es wagt, sich über besagte dreiste Mitglieder oder gar die immer schlechter werdenden Fänge beschwert, dem wird geraten, doch den Verein zu wechseln, wenn`s ihm nicht gefällt.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> OK:
> 
> Die nackte ungeschminkte Rechtslage:
> 
> ...


 
Hej,

inhaltlich fast richtig, aber eine wichtige Komponente wurde nicht berücksichtigt:
Sollte der Security Dienst von der Gemeinde beauftragt worden sein, so kann man darauf schließen das die Gemeinde im Badebereich das Hausrecht ausübt. Ich gehe davon aus, das ihr als Verein ebenfalls Nutzungsrecht habt.

Die Rechte des Security Dienstes gehen soweit, als das sie ihr Hausrecht ausüben dürfen und sich demnach die Erlaubnisscheine bzgl. Nutzung des Geländes zeigen lassen dürfen (gleich einer Eintrittskarte beim Konzert). Da ihr nunmal keine Begehungsrechtskarte vom verein erhalten habt bleibt die Angelerlaubnis die einzige Möglichkeit der Legitimierung. 
Du hast das Recht ihnen die Vorlage zu verweigern, gehst dann aber das berechtigte Risiko ein das sie von ihrem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen. Dem müsstest du dich dann fügen.

Deinen Ausweis dürfen sie sich nicht zeigen lassen. Ach ja: Bei der Kontrolle muss der Security Dienst sich ebenfalls ausweisen, die Uniform alleine reicht nicht aus ;-)

Fakt ist für mich:
Ich wäre froh über einen funktionierenden Security am See sofern sie ein seriöses Auftreten haben - sie sorgen doch auch für Ruhe an deinen Angelplatz.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## DaG. (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

​Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt und was ist mit dem Uferbegehungsrecht?

(Das Gelände ist Umzäumt aber wir haben einen extra Eingangstor um dieses zu begehen. Da sich auch noch andere Angelplätze befinden außer die Badezone)

§16​*Uferbegehungsrecht​*Fischereiberechtigten steht auf den Wassergrundstücken das Uferbegehungsrecht in
einer Breite von 2 Metern zu. Die Schonung des Gelegegürtels ist Pflicht, Gatter und
Pforten sind zu schließen und Umzäunungen nicht zu beschädigen.​Ausnahmen sind dem Anhang „Einschränkungen und Schongebiete“ zu entnehmen.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> inhaltlich fast richtig, aber eine wichtige Komponente wurde nicht berücksichtigt:
> Sollte der Security Dienst von der Gemeinde beauftragt worden sein, so kann man darauf schließen das die Gemeinde im Badebereich das Hausrecht ausübt. Ich gehe davon aus, das ihr als Verein ebenfalls Nutzungsrecht habt.
> ...


 
Ihre "Hausrechtsübertragung" gilt nach meiner Ansicht nur gegenüber "Nicht-Anglern", da ein Hausrechtsinhaber nicht den anderen (Betretungs-) Berechtigten verweisen kann!

Aber das wird Haarspalterei - als berechtigter Angler würde ich mich kurz und klar zu erkennen geben gegenüber den Jungs und jut is!

E.


----------



## chivas (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



DaG. schrieb:


> ​Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt und was ist mit dem Uferbegehungsrecht?
> 
> (Das Gelände ist Umzäumt aber wir haben einen extra Eingangstor um dieses zu begehen. Da sich auch noch andere Angelplätze befinden außer die Badezone)
> 
> ...



leider weiß ich nicht, wo du herkommst, und ob denn die defintion dann bei dir genauso gültig wäre - aber woanders ist der "normale angler" nicht der "fischereiberechtigte" sondern lediglich ausübungsberechtigt. sonst wäre er z.b. auch zur gewässerpflege und -hege verpflichtet etc.

wenn ich nen privates wassergrundstück hätte, muß ich doch da nicht jeden angler drauf lassen... wohl aber den fischereiberechtigten, falls es notwendig -wozu auch immer- wäre...


----------



## Ollek (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ihre "Hausrechtsübertragung" gilt nach meiner Ansicht nur gegenüber "Nicht-Anglern", da ein Hausrechtsinhaber nicht den anderen (Betretungs-) Berechtigten verweisen kann!
> 
> .



#c Ernie mal ne Frage, du magst Recht haben, aber erkennt man den Betretungsberechtigten an der Angel im Wasser oder an der Erlaubnis in der Tasche?

Gruss


----------



## chivas (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

ganz klar - nur wer ne angel hat, darf dort baden. oder so. und die security darf da auch nur hin, wenn sie ne ordentliche rute dabei haben...

natürlich kann man das vorzeigen verweigern - und dann? die kleinen jungs würden die großen jungs rufen (wobei dann wieder die juristische frage aus nem anderen thread geholt werden könnte, ob die kleinen jungs den "verdächtigen" so lang festhalten dürften bis die streifenhörnchen angerückt sind...). wenn man da weiterangeln wollen würde und seinen schein trotzdem nicht zeigen mag, dann läufts dann halt so... ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ruhe dabei, wenn da drei solche bären um mich rumturnen und mit ihren butterflys in der gegend rumfuchteln würden. und auf die gesichter der grünen/blauen, die am ende völlig unsinnig angerückt sind, hätt ich auch keine lust...

aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Andal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Ich "liebe" solche Themen...#d

Jedermann darf einen einer Straftat dringend Verdächtigen, oder beiner Straftat auf frischer Tat Betroffenen so lange festhalten, bis die Polizei eintrifft. Dazu können auch Maßnahmen des unmittelbaren Zwanges angewendet werden, so lange die Verhältnismäßigkeit dieser Mittel gewahrt bleibt.

Aber versetzt euch bitte mal in die Lage der Sicherheitsmitarbeiter. Sie sollen "Volk" von Befugten unterscheiden und ihrem gemeindlichen Auftrag gerecht werden. Hat der Betroffene eine Pulle Schnaps in der Hand ist es klar. Ist es eine Angel, eben nicht. Also wird er eine Legitimation sehen wollen. Dabei kontrolliert er ja nicht die Angelberechtigung im Sinne einer Fischereiaufsicht, sondern nur die Berechtigung zum Aufenthalt in der Liegenschaft.

Also wo ist das Problem? Herzeigen, vielleicht einen gemeinsamen Kaffee trinken und bestens beschützt weiterfischen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



DaG. schrieb:


> Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer



Ich denke es wird dann wohl auch ein Privatgewässer sein und somit haben die Securitys das Recht dich zu kontrollieren, sollten sie den Verdacht haben das du schwarz angelst, bzw. verweigerst du die Vorzeige deiner Angelpapiere können sie die Polizei rufen der du dann deinen Fischereischein zeigen MUSST. Ansonsten üben die Securitys das Hausrecht aus und haben somit die Möglichkeit dich des Geländes zuverweisen. 

Das kann man verhindern, wenn man seinen Schein zeigt und entspannt weiter angelt...

Sei doch eher froh, das sich bei euch Gedanken um sowas gemacht wird....

mfg Flo


----------



## franja1 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich "liebe" solche Themen...#d
> 
> 
> 
> Also wo ist das Problem? Herzeigen, vielleicht einen gemeinsamen Kaffee trinken und bestens beschützt weiterfischen!


 
@ Andal...so gesehen wäre es wirklich schön...aber es geht auch ganz anders...ich bin in mehreren Fischereivereinen...bedingt durch meine ständige auswärtige Arbeit ...auch über die Wochenenden hinweg...aber so kann man das nicht pauschalisieren…kurz und gut…Kontrollen sind wichtig…und ich unterstütze es auch in jedem Fall (fast)…aber der Ton macht die Musik…..und um mal ein ganz konkretes Beispiel zu nennen, wenn ich mit dem Firmenwagen mal am Wasser bin…natürlich ein ganz anderes Kennzeichen...kann es ja nicht sein….dass nach so einer ,,einvernehmlichen Kontrolle“ das Angeln beendet werden kann…weil EINIGE ,, Möchtegern – Beamten“ auch dann noch keine Ruhe geben…selbst wenn die erforderlichen Papiere vorgezeigt werden….nein das reicht ja nicht…besser noch wenn 2 - 3 der ,,Ordnungshüter“ mal so richtig lachend mit den Taschenlampen nach eventuellen ,, Herrenlosen Angelleinen“ den Gewässerrand so richtig absuchen…und mit richtig meine ich auch richtig laut !!! (weil Turnschuh haben die keine an)…mein Kommentar dazu….wie man in den Wald hineinruft…so schallt es heraus….eine höfliche Aufforderung zur Vorlage der Berechtigungen…kein Problem----> Kaffee trinken….
Versuchs- Sheriffs…auch kein Problem#6


----------



## Andal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Zu den selbsternannten Sherrifs.

Einfach mal den Spieß umdrehen und selber den Amtsschimmel anspannen. Nichts ist diesen Menschen unbehaglicher, als die Staatsgewalt vor der eigenen Haustüre.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Ollek schrieb:


> #c Ernie mal ne Frage, du magst Recht haben, aber erkennt man den Betretungsberechtigten an der Angel im Wasser oder an der Erlaubnis in der Tasche?
> 
> Gruss


 
Willst Du mir jetzt sagen, dass sich hardcore Party-People durch Mitnahme einer Angel tarnen könnten???

Um Schwarzangler von "legalen" Anglern zu unterscheiden sind diese Securities jedenfalls weder beauftragt, noch qualifiziert und auch nicht berechtigt!

lol

*Wie gesagt : kurz alles an Papieren vorzeigen wäre auch meine Lösung,*

ABER:

Wenn die Jungs meine Berechtigung als Angler bezweifeln, dann müssen sie wenn es hart auf hart kommt die Polizei, das Ordnungsamt oder Mitabeiter der Fischereibehörde rufen, um den Angler zu kontrollieren!

Sie selbst dürfen es nicht - auch nicht nach § 127 StPO, weil die Voraussetzungen dafür nicht vorliegen, wenn einer mit Angelkram sich dort aufhält und auf Nachfrage angibt, er sei berechtigter Angler!

E.


----------



## raffaelo35 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Was ich hier lese wieder mal  typisch deutsch!

 Da kommt ein security und will meine papiere darf er das? 
Nein weil ich bin ein paragraphenreiter und zeige es dem nun.
Wenn ich keinen fisch fange ...zumindest dann eine security blöd angemacht....man man man. Kommt mal runter.

Fakt ist doch: Er ist von der gemeinde eingesetzt um hier zu kontrollieren das keine perosnen party ect . machen. Also hat er hausrecht. Du verweigerst ihm die ausweispapiere  - dann gibt es diskussionen evt. die grünen/blauen kommen noch - noch mehr diskussionen. Toller angelabend.

Wenn der security kommt mich frägt zeige ich ihm die papiere unterhalte mich mit ihm nett und fertig. Ich lege mich auf mein bettchen und weis das da irgendwo jemand rumläuft und auf die sicherheit achtet. Keine betrunkenen, keine schwarzangler usw. Entspannter kann ein abend nicht sein. 

Geht mal davon aus das die securitys auch bloss ihren job machen und der nicht immer einfach ist. Denn sie wissen nicht reagiert der normal oder zückt der ein messer oder mehr und fuchtelt rum. Ich finde es auch toll das hier die securitys immer gleich als rambos hingestellt werden. Würdet ihr nachts rumlaufen und für ruhe sorgen und ihr wisst nicht was alles passieren könnte bei der nächsten kontrolle.

Securitys haben auf jedenfall eins geschaft da wo sie auftreten ist weniger kriminalität werden weniger frauen dumm angemacht (U-Bahn, Straßenbahn, Tiefgarage) also sei froh das solche leute bei euch ma weiher rumlaufen du hast auf jedenfall mehr ruhe  als wenn sie nicht da wären. Denn wenn die nicht da wären - hättest du jugendliche, säufer, randalemacher an deinem see und dein angeln kannst vergessen.

Denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr immer nur rumhackt auf den leuten.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hej Ernie,

eine Theorie und Praxis Diskussion - und ich habe auch gelesen das du so denkst wie ich - ausweisen und fertig.

Noch kurzum Rechtlichen:
Grundsätzlich braucht man sich nur gegenüber legitimierten Personen (Staatsmacht / Fischereiaufseher) auszuweisen. Dahin gehe ich hundertprozentig mit dir konform.

Nebenbei hat niemand ein Problem damit bei z.B. der Bank seinen Ausweis zwecks Legitimation vorzulegen ohne nach der Polizei zu rufen. Warum? Kein Ausweis, keine Dienstleistung - übrigens legitim.

Nun zum Gewässer:
Der Pächter übt Hausrecht aus. Sind es gepachtete Gewässer ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Befischung und die Gemeinde hat weiterhin Hausrechte, dann wäre zu klären wer welche Befugnisse aufweist.

Interessant hierbei ist ja, das die Security nach 22:00 den Bereich überwacht und kontrolliert. Ist dieses dem Verein bekannt und die Security kann sich ausweisen, warum nicht im Gegenzug selber ausweisen? Weigert man sich würde ich, wäre ich Security Mitarbeiter, von meinem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen und anbieten ggf. die Polizei zwecks Kontrolle hinzu zu holen ;-) - also mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

In unserem Verein darf übrigens gemäß Angelverordnung auch ein "einfaches Mitglied" sich die Angelpapiere anderer zeigen lassen, dafür ist erforderlich sich selber auszuweisen. Hier hat unser Verein also die Gesetzlage erweitert.

Der zweite Punkt auf der Vorseite ist natürlich das Verhalten der Kontrolleure: Freunde, es gibt überall Idioten - bei den Anglern und den Kontrolleuren. Ja, man wird sich bestimmt ärgern - ich würde jedoch ggf. klein beigeben, mir deren Kennzeichen vom Auto oder irgendetwas prägnantes merken und beim Verein eine schriftliche Beschwerde nebst Stellungnahme abgeben. Ich denke: Miteinander ist besser als Gegeneinander - so haben es auch die meisten hier geschrieben.

In diesem Sinne:

Petri Heil


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Ich bin im Grunde auch ein Freund von Kontrollen, aber als Jurist reagiere ich allergisch auf das Auftreten vieler privater Securities, auch wenn diese mittlerweile aufgrund der Gewerbeordnung IHK-geschult sein müssen wissen diese oft nicht, wo ihre Befugnisse enden!

Einen Angler, der offensichtlich mit seinem Angelzeug am Wasser ist, oder dorthin möchte, zu kontrollieren grenzt an Schikane, da die Jungs ja nur die Party-People fernhalten sollen!(ist so ähnlich, als ob mich Spaziergänger fragen;"Gehen sie angeln?", wenn ich mit Rucksack und zusammengebauter Spinnrute & Kescher in der Hand Richtung Rhein gehe....da würde ich am liebsten auch Antworten geben, wie:"Nein, ich spiele Wasser-Halma"...was soll ich denn sonst vorhaben, außer angeln, wenn ich ganz offensichtlich mit Angelkram in der Hand zum Wasser gehe???). 

Sicher hat die Gemeinde das Hausrecht - der Verein als Pächter allerdings ein Betretungsrecht - ob nun die Jungs ermächtigt sind, Kontrollen durchzuführen, um Berechtigte von nicht-Berechtigten zu unterscheiden ist die Streitfrage - ich würde da als Verein eine klare Regelung einfordern, wenn Angler sich von Securities belästigt fühlen!

Im Idealfall sollten sich die Angler natürlich gut mit den Jungs arrangieren - ich würde mir an meiner Talsperre einen solchen Sicherheitsdienst wünschen, damit ich nicht immer beim Nachtangeln von gröhlenden Badetölpeln gestört werde und deren Müll tütenweise jedesmal mitnehmen muß!
Dafür würde ich mir meine Papiere auf die Stirn kleben, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe!

E.


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Willst Du mir jetzt sagen, dass sich hardcore Party-People durch Mitnahme einer Angel tarnen könnten???





|rolleyes Nein ich wollte dir sagen das sich Angler durch Mitnahme eines Ghettoblasters als hardcore Party-People tarnen könnten.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

....hm....vielleicht gibt es ja Fische, die mit Musik besser beißen?

Ich fing´ mal einen schönen Zander, als auf einem nahen Campingplatz hier in Köln im Rahmen der "Kölner Lichter" eine fette Bühne aufgebaut war und die ganze Nacht Schlager und Karnevalsmusik in ohrenbetörender Lautstärke liefen!

...vielleicht probiere ich das mal mit dem Ghettoblaster und "Kölsche´Tön", denn so ohne musik fange ich z.Zt. keinen Zander!

;O)

*grins*

E.


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

|kopfkrat Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke...

Angler z.B. mit Ghettoblaster, Party People, Rumgrölen, Saufen, Unrat (Flaschen, Grillkram, Wurmbehälter/Boilietüten) am nach 22 Uhr mehr oder weniger gesperrtem Badeabschnitt  ...evtl noch schlechte Erfahrung der Gemeinde an eben diesem Abschnitt.

Und schon erschliesst sich mir eine gewisse Befugnis auch privater Sicherheitsleute.

Aber auch ich kenne das Gewässer vor Ort und die Bedingungen nicht.
Und es soll natürlich auch keine allgemeine Aussage über die Angler vor Ort sein 

#h


----------



## Schwedenpeter (10. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hej Ernie,

ich habe dich doch verstanden ;-)

Übrigens ein Beispiel aus Schweden, wo manches unklomplizierter funktioniert:

Beim Lachsangeln am Lagan erhalten die Angler eine Angelkarte in wetterfester Folie, die am Arm durch eine Gummivorrichtung befestigt wird. Somit ist die Angellizens von außen für jedermann sichtbar. Ich habe es nur einmal erlebt das ein Aufseher einen Angler trotzdem gebeten hatte die Lizens näher betrachten zu dürfen (es stellte sich heraus das diese gefälscht war;-)  ).

Ich finde diese Variante ehrlich gesagt gar nicht schlecht ;-)  

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## DaG. (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Jou,

hatte heute nacht eine Begegnung der 3. Art. Aber auf Stress oder Diskusionen hatte ich gar kein bock. Das machen andere Angler für mich. Ich telefonierte gerade mit meiner freundin als mich jemand von hinten mit guten Abend begrüßte. Ich drehte mich um und wurde total geblendet , nein nicht von ihren schicken Uniformen sondern von einer Taschenlampe. Nichtsdestotrotz sagte ich auch guten Abend und mußte das Gespräch am Tel. beenden. Sie fragten ob ich einen Angelausweis dabei habe und zeigte ihnen den. Danach fragten sie noch nach dem Fischereischein den ich ihnen auch ohne wiederrede zeigte und danach verschwanden sie dann wieder mit den worten "so ist es gut". 

Ihr könnt eure eigene Meinung dazu bilden ich fand das auf jeden Fall ein bischen provokant und kanns ehrlich gesagt verstehen wenn da ein paar Angler auf stur schalten.


----------



## Squirrelina (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



DaG. schrieb:


> Jou,
> 
> hatte heute nacht eine Begegnung der 3. Art. Aber auf Stress oder Diskusionen hatte ich gar kein bock. Das machen andere Angler für mich. Ich telefonierte gerade mit meiner freundin als mich jemand von hinten mit guten Abend begrüßte. Ich drehte mich um und wurde total geblendet , nein nicht von ihren schicken Uniformen sondern von einer Taschenlampe. Nichtsdestotrotz sagte ich auch guten Abend und mußte das Gespräch am Tel. beenden. Sie fragten ob ich einen Angelausweis dabei habe und zeigte ihnen den. Danach fragten sie noch nach dem Fischereischein den ich ihnen auch ohne wiederrede zeigte und danach verschwanden sie dann wieder mit den worten "so ist es gut".
> 
> Ihr könnt eure eigene Meinung dazu bilden ich fand das auf jeden Fall ein bischen provokant und kanns ehrlich gesagt verstehen wenn da ein paar Angler auf stur schalten.


 
was soll daran provokant sein???provokant wäre es wieder gewesen wenn du dich hingestellt hättes und gesagt hättes dazu haben sie gar kein recht lassen sie mich holen sie doch die polizei!!!!

so ist es doch vollkommen in ordnung wenn sie vernünftig nachfragen und nicht gleich rumnöhlen!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Na ja, wenn dir einer mit ner Maglite voll in`s Gesicht leuchtet, würde ich schon anders reagieren. Denn auch der, der Übles von dir will würde evt. so vorgehen. Ich muss ja als Kontrolleur den zu Kontrollierenden nicht gerade so extrem blenden. Auf die Hände zu leuchten wäre da viel angebrachter........


----------



## Squirrelina (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn dir einer mit ner Maglite voll in`s Gesicht leuchtet, würde ich schon anders reagieren. Denn auch der, der Übles von dir will würde evt. so vorgehen. Ich muss ja als Kontrolleur den zu Kontrollierenden nicht gerade so extrem blenden. Auf die Hände zu leuchten wäre da viel angebrachter........


 

mensch warst du mit dabei hat er ihn voll geblendet????meine güte wenns dunkel ist blendet alles was auf ein zu kommt mit licht...
und ich glaube nicht das sich jemand mit guten abend ankündigt der was böses von einem will

ich dachte immer angler sind harte leute aber wenn sie ihre papiere vorzeigen sollen und kontrolliert werden wollen sie wohl in samthandschuhen ..angefasst werden.. was!!??#d


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Was ist denn mit dir passiert, mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Mach dich mal locker................|scardie:

P.S.: Wer sagt, das Angler harte Leute sind? PETA?


----------



## Squirrelina (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir passiert, mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Mach dich mal locker................|scardie:
> 
> P.S.: Wer sagt, das Angler harte Leute sind? PETA?


 
das hat nix mitm falschen fuß zu tun.....aber wenn man den ganzen abend und nacht im dunkeln sitzt und es kommt einer mit der lampe blendet es immer auch wenn er ein nicht ins gesicht leuchtet!!!das ist fakt!!!

und harte angler ist so zu verstehen-wer die ganze nacht draußen sitzt oder tagelang bei scheiß wetter den fischen nach eifert der wirds wohl auch überleben das eine lampe mal 2minuten blendet oder????


----------



## DaG. (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Wenn er sich bei den Securitys nicht beschwert glaub ich schon. Ansonsten könnte es viell. knapp werden :q


----------



## Andal (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Mach halt eine Eingabe. Vielleicht rücken sie wegen dir dann bald mit Teelichtern aus!:q


----------



## padotcom (11. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> ...und harte angler ist so zu verstehen-wer die ganze nacht draußen sitzt oder tagelang bei scheiß wetter den fischen nach eifert der wirds wohl auch überleben das eine lampe mal 2minuten blendet oder????


 
???????????


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> das ist hier wieder eine frage meine güte!!!!wenn ihr dort auf dem badegelände angelt und die dort aufpassen sollen können die doch auch euren schein mal zur vorlage haben wollen????wenn ihr einen habt ist es doch super und ihr angelt weiter woist das problem???seit doch froh wenn ihr überhaupt mal euren schein vorzeigen könnt irgendwo bei den wenigen kontrollen die einem im leben erwarten!!!denn weiß man wenigstens mensch das ding ist doch zu was zu gebrauchen und man hat den lehrgang nicht umsonst gemacht!!!
> 
> ich sehe das hier wieder als typische deutsche quirrulants an erstmal muss ich wissen ob die das überhaupt dürfen!!!!|krach:ansonsten mache ich gar nix!!!!
> 
> ...



Und wenn demnächst einer kommt um deine Unterwäsche zu kontrollieren, weil er bei Schiesser oder so arbeitet, würdest du sie ihm auch zeigen?? Hallo....was die Security da macht ist Amtsanmaßung denn nur die Fischereiaufsicht darf mit geschultem Personal solche Kontrollen durchführen. Woher soll die Security die Echtheit eines solchen Scheins erkennen. Sie haben lediglich das Hausrecht da. Bedeutet, das sie bei Missachtung von Regeln ( Feuer machen verboten, Zelten verboten, Müll abladen....) einschreiten dürfen. Auch den Personalausweis dürfen sie nicht verlangen. Dieser ist nur der Polizei auszuhändigen!! Nicht mal dem städtischen Ordnungsdiest braucht man den Perso zeigen. Diese müßten bei sowas auch die Polizei rufen, wenn man ihn nicht vorzeigen will. Und sollte die Security damit ein Problem haben, einfach selber die Polizei rufen. Leider gibt es in diesem Gewerbe wirklich viele schwarze Schafe, die meinen "Ich hab Security auf der Jacke stehen, ich bin ein Halbgott" (dies weiß ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung).
Sicher kann man den Schein auch der Security zeigen um deeskaliered zu handeln. Sollte es sich um diese sogenannten "Hobbyrambos" handeln, kann man sich ja dann nächsten Tag beim Betreiber malden und nachfragen bzw ihm das Auftreten seiner "Gang" erläutern, und anschliessend noch schön zur Polizei gehen


----------



## Squirrelina (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn demnächst einer kommt um deine Unterwäsche zu kontrollieren, weil er bei Schiesser oder so arbeitet, würdest du sie ihm auch zeigen?? Hallo....was die Security da macht ist Amtsanmaßung denn nur die Fischereiaufsicht darf mit geschultem Personal solche Kontrollen durchführen. Woher soll die Security die Echtheit eines solchen Scheins erkennen. Sie haben lediglich das Hausrecht da. Bedeutet, das sie bei Missachtung von Regeln ( Feuer machen verboten, Zelten verboten, Müll abladen....) einschreiten dürfen. Auch den Personalausweis dürfen sie nicht verlangen. Dieser ist nur der Polizei auszuhändigen!! Nicht mal dem städtischen Ordnungsdiest braucht man den Perso zeigen. Diese müßten bei sowas auch die Polizei rufen, wenn man ihn nicht vorzeigen will. Und sollte die Security damit ein Problem haben, einfach selber die Polizei rufen. Leider gibt es in diesem Gewerbe wirklich viele schwarze Schafe, die meinen "Ich hab Security auf der Jacke stehen, ich bin ein Halbgott" (dies weiß ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung).
> Sicher kann man den Schein auch der Security zeigen um deeskaliered zu handeln. Sollte es sich um diese sogenannten "Hobbyrambos" handeln, kann man sich ja dann nächsten Tag beim Betreiber malden und nachfragen bzw ihm das Auftreten seiner "Gang" erläutern, und anschliessend noch schön zur Polizei gehen


 

siehst du und von was rede ich die ganze zeit????
ich müsst nicht alles wort wörtlich nehmen denn das was ich schreibe das ich jeden meinen schein zeige ist natürlich überspitzt geschrieben um hier die aussage zu unterstreichen aber wie es aussieht verstehen die meisten es nicht mal.....

@padotcom

kannst du nicht lesen oder warum die fragezeichen????|rolleyes


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Es wird extra gelehrt sich als staatlicher Fischereiaufseher erkenntlich auszuweisen. Sehe ich also keinen Ausweis gibt's von mir auch nichts zu sehen. Ganz easy, gleiches Recht für alle. Wir hatten es schon dass einer wegen Ärgers seit 10 Jahren kein Aufseher mehr war aber frech weiter kontrollieren wollte. Hat man ihn drauf angesprochen wurde er pampig!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Moin moin,


> Sehe ich also keinen Ausweis gibt's von mir auch nichts zu sehen.


Ähm..........  den Thread im Ganzen gelesen?? Den Hintergrund erkannt??


----------



## Andal (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf un bleibt bei den wesetlichen Dingen des Themas.

Eine Gemeinde beauftragt einen Sicherheitsdienst, damit der auf einer befriedeten Liegenschaft, hier die Badeanstalt, dafür sorgt, dass nach einer bestimmten Uhrzeit nur noch entsprechend befugte Personen in dieser Liegenschaft sind. Die fischereiausübungsberechtigten Vereinsangler gehören zu dieser Gruppe.

Ihr habt alle ganz richtig befunden, dass eine Uniform noch keine Befugnisse nach dem Polizeiaufgabengesetz ausmacht. Ebenso macht aber eine Angelausrüstung noch keinen fischereiausübungsberechtigten Angler aus. Bis hier her dürfte ja wohl ein allgemeiner Konsens bestehen?

Die Forderungen:

1. Die Gemeinde will Ruhe und Ordnung auf dem Gelände.
2. Der Sicherheitsdienst will diesen Auftrag erfüllen, schließlich will er auch entlohnt werden.
3. Die Angler wollen fischen.

Drei Punkte, die nun wahrlich nicht so schwer unter einen Hut zu bekommen sein dürften! Wobei des Rätsels Lösung bestimmt nicht darin Liegt, dass alle beteiligten Parteien erst mal virtuelle Minenfelder anlegen und die Haubitzen abdecken.

Ich habe, beruflich bedingt, täglich mit allerlei kontrollierenden und kontrollwütigen Menschen zu tun. Spätestens wenn man sich eines freundlichen Tones bemächtigt und in der Sache richtige Argumente verwendet, schaltet jeder Kettenhund und jeder Blockwart von eigenen Gnaden einen Gang zurück. Das sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal überlegen, bevor man sich zum großen Vorsitzenden der Ja-aber-ich**-Fraktion aufschwingt. 



** Die hilflosesten und jämmerlichsten Ausreden und Argumente fangen immer mit "Ich dachte...!" und "Ja aber ich...!" an!!!


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Was ich hier lese wieder mal  typisch deutsch!
> 
> Da kommt ein security und will meine papiere darf er das?
> Nein weil ich bin ein paragraphenreiter und zeige es dem nun.
> ...



Sorry aber kann es sein das du selber in einer Security Firma arbeitest?


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ähm..........  den Thread im Ganzen gelesen?? Den Hintergrund erkannt??


Danke der Nachfrage... BESTENS ab #1 erkannt. Kein Fischereiaufseher Ausweis... keine Einsicht in meine Papiere.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage... BESTENS ab #1 erkannt. Kein Fischereiaufseher Ausweis... keine Einsicht in meine Papiere.



Das ist ja de jure dein gutes Recht, aber ist es, auf dieses Thema bezogen, zielführend?

Dein Gegenüber wird dann auch auf stur schalten und am Ende kannst du den Angeltag in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Kein Fischereiaufseher Ausweis... keine Einsicht in meine Papiere.


 
Ohne wiederholte große § Zitierei ganz klar und deutlich gesagt:

keine Einsicht in meine Papiere = Platzverweis ab 22 Uhr


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein Gegenüber wird dann auch auf stur schalten und am Ende kannst du den Angeltag in die Tonne treten.


Er will die Papiere sehen nicht ich! Er hat sich mir gegenüber freundlich zu verhalten. Er hat sich zuerst auszuweisen das hat er so gelernt oder ist das etwa in Bayern anders Herr Toni!? Er kann mir gar nix da ER sich wenn er sich nicht ausweist etc. nicht richtig verhält. Bin übrigens selbst Fischereiaufseher und weiß wovon ich rede. Ach ja, in Bayern gehen die Uhren ja anders.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Also doch : gelesen ja - verstanden nein .........


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

ZUSAMMENGEFASST können wir sagen: 

1. NEIN sie dürfen es NICHT

2. Um des lieben Friedens willen zeigen wir ihnen die Papiere (was nächsten Tag passiert ist jedem selbst überlassen)

3. Jeder hat eine andere Ansichtssache über die Frage

4. Wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus stimmt (das kann man hier im Tread sehr gut lesen :q


5. BITTE deswegen hier jetzt nicht einen privaten Kleinkrieg anfangen, es war ja nur eine Frage eines Boardis hier!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dein Gegenüber wird dann auch auf stur schalten und am Ende kannst du den Angeltag in die Tonne treten.
> ...


 
??? Was bist du denn gar so aggressiv? |kopfkrat abgesehen davon scheinst du mich gerade zu verwechseln ...

Es geht darum, ob ein Sicherheitsdienst kontrollieren darf.

Die Rechtslage will ich nicht mehr darlegen, da hierzu viel hier von anderen schon gesagt wurde, aber dann eben doch hoffentlich ohne § rechtlich verständlich:

*Das öffentlich-rechtliche Hausrecht der Gemeinde kann die Überprüfung einer Zugangsberechtigung auf Grundstückes der Gemeinde durch einen privaten Sicherheitsdienst durchführen lassen.*

Wer keine Zugangsberechtigung hat, der hat um 22 Uhr das Grundstück zu verlassen.
Die Fischereipapiere berechtigen zum Zugang.

Wer keine Fischreiausweise herzeigt, hat keine Berechtigung und hat das Grundstück zu verlassen.





PS: Wenn auch nur Themenmäßig angelehnt, aber gerade erinnert mich das hier an die ewige Diskussion der Erst-Semester der Jurastudenten "Ich zeige dem Türsteher an der Disko meinen Pass nicht, nur dem Ordnungsamt oder Polizei, nur die sind berechtigt": Sicherlich muss man in der Diskothek seinen Pass dem Türsteher (oder privatem Sicherheitsdienst) nicht zeigen, nur dann kommst du eben im Zweifelsfall nicht rein oder aber fliegst du halt um 22 Uhr raus !


----------



## Andal (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Er will die Papiere sehen nicht ich! Er hat sich mir gegenüber freundlich zu verhalten. Er hat sich zuerst auszuweisen das hat er so gelernt oder ist das etwa in Bayern anders Herr Toni!? Er kann mir gar nix da ER sich wenn er sich nicht ausweist etc. nicht richtig verhält. Bin übrigens selbst Fischereiaufseher und weiß wovon ich rede. Ach ja, in Bayern gehen die Uhren ja anders.



Ist klar. Er soll und du machst einen auf dicke Hose. Prima... und dann jammern, wenn es dir die Leute gleich tun und dir den Tag versauen. Offensichtlich ist bei dir mit Einsicht kaum zu rechnen. Was solls, es ist ja nicht mein Problem. Viel Spass noch beim Beritt der Paragraphen! #h


----------



## KVP (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Was für ein Aufstand auf sieben Seiten!!!
Auf Seite 1 hat Ernie1973 alles gesagt,was es zu sagen gibt.
Und doch kommt auf weiteren sechs Seiten noch ne Menge Dummheit zu Tage!!! :q
Gruß KVP


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Also doch : gelesen ja - verstanden nein .........


Ich schon... Du wohl leider eher nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*



> Und doch kommt auf weiteren sechs Seiten noch ne Menge Dummheit zu Tage!!!


Und weil es nach 6 Seiten immer noch Leute gibt die es nicht begriffen haben worum es geht.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Genau, weil Du gerade eben die Brühe mittlerweile zum 3. Mal inkompetent hoch kochen musstest!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

hast ja Recht , Mein Fehler. 

Fütter nie nen Troll!!


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Dann sollte man dir also nix zum futtern geben?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Das Thema Jäger&Sammler ist damit erst mal erledigt. Hat also keinen Sinn, sich weiter aufzuregen.


----------



## Lonny (13. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hallo,

Das hatte ich letztes jahr auch mal durch |uhoh: !
War mit 5 Kumpels beim Angeln die anderen hatten sich in die Busche Geschlagen und Bauten Ihr Gerät auf :q als auf einmal 2 Entschuldigt den Ausdruck Muskel  T...... :q Security kamen und einen auf dicke Hose gemacht hatten |krach:
! Wollten Sämtliche Amtliche Papiere sehen aber mit was für einen Ton !!!! Wenn nicht gibt es was hinter die Ohren :v! Und dein Gerät wirt eingezogen ! Wirt es nun Bald was |bigeyes ! Wir können auch anders |bigeyes ! Erst wollte ich des Friedens willen meinen Mund halten und keinen Streit anfangen doch meine Kumpels bekamen vom geschehen mit u. Lachten sich schon eins Fäustchen :q ! Ich Ignoriete die beiden und Angelte weiter doch sie meinten es Ernst und ich bekam eine in die Rippen :r ! Da der Rest nun nicht Jugendfrei !!!!!!! Kurz und knapp :  Aufjeden fall gabs Richtig aufs Maul !!!! Und die Beiden konnten es nicht fassen als auf einmal ein Paar aus dem Gebüsch kammen :q


----------



## KawangA (13. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Also 1. wenn es was von deren Seite was auf Rippen gab, haben Sie schon mal Körperverletzung begangen und das ist eine Straftat. Also so wie Du das beschrieben hast, hätte ich auf Beschwichtigung gemacht und noch per Händie die Polizei gerufen.
Ja so ist es halt mit Privatsicherheitsdienste, viele denken Sie  dürfen viel, dabei dürfen Sie das Hausrecht ausüben und das Jedermanrecht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch nicht die Ehre mit Privatscheriffs in Kontakt zukommen.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde der Ton macht die Musik. Ein lächeln kann immer Helfen. Notfalls alles notieren was wichtig sein kann. Aber in der Hektik denke ich mal vergisst man manches. Ich sehe das mit den Privatscheriffs auch mit skepzis, aber der Besitzer/Pächter eines Gewässers/Grundstücks hat nun mal das Recht es zubewachen lassen und i.d.R. sind es dann Securityunternehmen die das machen.


----------



## Lonny (13. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Hey,

Stimmt es war ne Körperverletzung  ! Doch in meinen Alter Regelt man sowas noch anders als gleich die Polizei zu Verständigen !  Ich wollte ja keiner Ärger und Ignorierte die beiden ..... ! Doch wer mir Blöde kommt oder mich gar angreift muss damit rechnen das das gewaltig nach Hinten losgeht ! 


Aber nun Zurück zum Thema: Wie schon gesagt der Ton macht die Musik !!!! Die Beiden K...... hatten auch gar nicht die Genehmigung der Kontrolle da es sich um ein Privat Gewässer der Stadt handelte ! Da gibt es 2 Leute die das gewesser Kontolieren . Sie wollten nur mal einen auf Dicke Hose machen


----------



## DaG. (14. September 2009)

*AW: Darf Security mich kontrollieren???*

Ich hab mal mit unserem Gewässerwart geredet der auch gemeint hat, dass die Securitys nicht kontrollieren dürfen und hat sich gleich mal ein paar Berichte von der Gemeinde angeschaut (Vitamin B). Anscheinend müssen die Privatsherifs da jeden Tag Protokoll über die Ereignisse schreiben. Seid dem hab ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen bin aber mal gespannt was da so alles drin steht über einige Angler die sich weigerten.


----------

